# My 53cm Tuscany for your 51cm?



## ernestrome (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 2004 Litespeed Tuscany with campagnolo chorus 10spd, mavic ksyrium elite, ergobrain computer etc.

I want to trade for another titanium bike that is a little smaller.

PM me if you would be interested in a trade. My bike has approx 1500 miles and is in good condition.

https://picasaweb.google.com/alexnharvey/LitespeedTuscany?feat=directlink


----------



## canali (Jul 4, 2005)

*still for sale*

?
what is tt, if still available


----------



## ernestrome (Sep 25, 2008)

I had given up on the idea as more hassle than it's worth. 

Anyway toptube is 54cm according to catalog.

(in case you're reading this and wondering, *I won't sell it*. )


----------

